# Arm blasters, dipping belts



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody use any of these 2 for there chest/bicep routine. Considering the dipping belt but arm blasters im struggling to find a place that sells them!

Any ideas? and are they really worth it? Dipping belt is a must though.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

aw what lol. I was on a site the other day that had the arm blasters, al post back in 5 mins, i'll try find it.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/other/bodysolid_bicep_bomber_blaster/5608_p.html

Quite expensive, but im sure I spotted a golds gym one for less somewhere else...


----------

